# When the toilet paper runs out



## truthfulwon (Jan 27, 2010)

What happens when the toilet paper runs out? Have you asked yourself what you will do? Stores are out and you have used your last roll. Do you have a back up plan? Here are a few suggestions.

I read somewhere that a person suggested have your own set of rubber gloves. And use a sponge one that doesn't have the rough scrubbing side of course.(LOL) Have a bucket and a spray water bottle. You spray the sponge with water and use it to clean yourself with also you can use the spray bottle to clean the area. You use the bucket to wringe and squeeze the waste off. Clean off the sponge for next person. I myself would have separate sponges if I had to resort to that. But you get the picture. But it seems more sanitary than other ways. And does make sense.

Napkins or paper towels, kleenex and I heard someone suggest the white and yellow pages as well as coffee filters.

Using cloths assigned to each individual and thrown into a bucket of water (also assigned to each individual to keep illnesses at bay) with detergent and bleach, just like we did with our babies' diapers, then run through the wash, is a good alternative.

But here is a link telling you why tp is a good investment. And also has lot's of info for survival.

Survival Prep Dot Net


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

This brings back memorries of having to change my little sisters diaper and taking it to the toilet to rine the nasties off before it went in the wash. So glad thats over with, but if I had to rag and alot off bleach would do.
Never thought of coffee filters. Their cheap to!


----------



## pauldemetris (Feb 27, 2010)

Soap water and personal washcloth just for that "specific" job !!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

truthfulwon said:


> But here is a link telling you why tp is a good investment. And also has lot's of info for survival.
> 
> Survival Prep Dot Net


A new bookmark. :thankyou:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've heard that in Greece they used sponges and bowls with wine vinegar in them.

Any fabric (old towels, sheets, blankets, curtains, even old clothes) can be cut into squares and used. Throw the used ones in a bucket with a lid, then wash like one would wash cloth diapers. They could be boiled in a kettle just for that purpose, too. Maybe even outside on a fire if you didn't want them on your stove. Then hang in the sunshine for further sterilizing. Use them over and over. This came up on another thread on this forum recently and someone said they were hemming their "squares" as we "talked". I have mine cut but haven't hemmed them yet. I have a treadle sewing machine, and knowing me I'll be hoping to get them hemmed before my storage TP runs out, when the time comes! lol They can be used un-hemmed but will start to fray and be hard to wash and hang.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm trying to avoid the need to use cloths, sponges, leaves and hands.

My plan for if the toilet paper runs out is to use the center-pull paper towel dispensers (and the paper towels that go with them). These are the dispensers and towels you see in commercial bathrooms. The dispenser mounts to the wall and you pull the paper towel out the bottom center. 

The paper towels I get are a decent quality. They're strong and pretty soft/thick. 1-2 towels "per wipe" is all you would need.

I can get a case of 6 rolls for about $50.

I forgot the math (comparison price of these vs. Charmin Extra Strong) but thought it was a substantial savings.

A case is similar to the 36-pack of Charmin so it stores in the same space but there's a lot of paper towels in there. In rough numbers, 5 cases is probably enough for 10 years of potty use (for a single person).


----------



## bbkaren (May 19, 2010)

I think if the TP is gone, so will the napkins and paper towels be...

I read once before a post from someone who's keeping a stack of old phone books, and that makes sense to me. Doesn't take up much storage space and is fairly thin paper.

In a crisis situation, I'd like to postpone hand-washing (especially adult) doodoo out of washcloths and sponges for absolutely as long as possible!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

bbkaren said:


> I think if the TP is gone, so will the napkins and paper towels be...


My post wasn't clear. 

I'm saying that if/when my cache of TP runs out, I'm then going to use my cache of the paper towels. I didn't mean to imply that I was going to go shopping for paper towels. If the TP & paper towels run out... well, necessity is the mother.

The thought of running out doesn't sound good so I just picked up 288 more rolls of TP and will place an order for a few cases of paper towels.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Yikes, you guys are putting to much emphasis on toilet paper, when most of the 3rd world countries look upon this as an unnecessary luxury, and with which they seem to get along just fine without. Ones left hand fingers work just fine, get over it and wash your hand and don't eat or shake with it.:dunno:
Worry about the three B's more.
I'll probably be using it more than you because I have stored more to eat.
I have stored a few cases also but that will have to do, do.:sssh:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> Worry about the three B's more.


Booze, butts (smokes) and broads??? 

I have a family of 4 and am left handed... :surrender:I don't want to run out.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Adding up our kids, their spouses, and our grandchildren, plus my husband (mosquitomountainman) and I, there are 19 of us.

How much TP would I have to store for...how many years? How much space would that take up?

How much more things could I buy and store with that money? Important things, like food and medical supplies?

No, I think we'll use cloth square and boil them in a kettle outside. Stick my hands in there? I think not. I'll use latex gloves (and reuse them until they get holes) and a stick.

We already do ALL our laundry outside in two wash tubs with a hand-cranked wringer between them, so the laundry/washing business won't freak me out or get me queasy.

Most Americans will have a LOT of culture shock to deal with if this stuff really happens (SHTF). 

And if we get tired of that, since we'll probably be doing all our gardening and firewood-cutting with hand tools, plus hunting, fishing, and foraging, then we'll assign grandchildren to gather large leaves or baskets full of grass, and handfulls of those could be used. The covered bucket of used leaves and grass could be hauled to the far end of the property and dumped (composted), or buried if necessary.

By the way, we have an outhouse. ONLY an outhouse. We purchased a composting toilet, which will be installed this summer for our first time ever indoor "facility". (Other than a nighttime "chamber pot" (bucket) in the winter.) But that's mainly so we can get around the county's requirement for a septic tank. They'll accept composting toilets.

We don't want to fill the outhouse hole with grass and leaves, and have to dig a new hole sooner. That's why we'd haul the grass and leaves away. We currently bag the TP and burn it.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> Yikes, you guys are putting to much emphasis on toilet paper, when most of the 3rd world countries look upon this as an unnecessary luxury, and with which they seem to get along just fine without. Ones left hand fingers work just fine, get over it and wash your hand and don't eat or shake with it.:dunno:
> Worry about the three B's more.
> I'll probably be using it more than you because I have stored more to eat.
> I have stored a few cases also but that will have to do, do.:sssh:


Agreed! Anything that's not reusable or made locally will have to be purchased or stored ... for a lifetime! If you have lots of storage space and money to spend then buy truckloads of toilet paper and paper towels store phone books and whatever else is an "acceptable" substitute then go for it. But if things get really bad you may want to have some recipes on hand to turn it into food 'cause the person who stored food and grows a garden isn't going to be so squeemish (unless he has tons of excess) that he'll want to trade something that sustains life for something that caters to a person's vanity. They might just wait for you to die then take the toilet paper you didn't need.

What will you tell your kids and loved ones if you run out of food? You're sorry, you thought they'd rather wipe their bottom with Charmin than eat? Am I against storing TP? Not at all. Just get the priorities in line. In a complete EOTWAWKI situation, if you aren't already self-sufficient you're going to be struggling just to meet your essential needs for the first three years. You aren't going to have time or energy to learn how to make your own Charmin TP.

Every level of preparedness should be addressed beginning with a BOB or emergency kit for home for short emergencies (2 weeks or less) then work up from there until you could be completely self-sufficient for three generations. (By the third generation you can be assured that future generations will be self-sustaining forever.)

It really pays to study other cultures, especially primitive and third world cultures, for ideas. If things get really bad we will be a third world country.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

GS & MMM,

I understand where y'all are coming from _noting that there may be better things to buy and store_. I don't limit my preps to TP. Of the main categories of preps, I add proportional amounts to each on a regular basis.

That said, and limiting this conversation to the topic at hand, here's why I don't mind getting more TP:
The price of TP has almost doubled in the past 2 years. A single roll on sale was about 25-cents. It's now about 50-cents. Where's it heading?
Space is not an issue.
If SHTF, rags or leaves are an option but given the choice (again space isn't an issue for me), why not have TP instead? Oh, leaves are seasonal where I live.
If nothing does happen, all I did was keep my shelves stocked. OK, so what if I have a few years worth of TP & paper towels? 
Call it a "creature comfort" but it's a nice reminder of civilization.


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

I'm stealing a line from someone on another place I visit....

Why invest in something I'm throwing away?

I've got cloth squares made for that reason, buckets with lids, etc. TP? nah, I'm gardening.

Good question, though, its something most people don't think about when prepping.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

bczoom, it makes sense for you to store TP and paper towels. We actually have enough of both stored without buying any at all, for about a year. We watch for sales and buy the large packs. 

I was talking (up above) more about a long-term situation that lasted longer than a few years, as far as cloth squares or other options. Plus we have a lot more people in our expected crowd of family and friends, so storing enough for more than a year doesn't make sense. We have a barn and a few sheds, so storage space, per se, isn't the issue.

In our case, limited funds require that we lean toward that which is necessary and sustainable.

We all have to learn, prepare, and stock up according to our own situations and needs.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Well..... if worst comes to worst, I suppose you could always sit on a dung beetle nest and wait a little while...  ...maybe a long while. :nuts:

Sorry... best one I could come up with on a Tuesday. :shtf: (Bring on the dung beetles!!)


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh, HarleyRider!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Short term, I have several big cases of TP. Long term, I invested in a bunch of brown washcloths.......... Won't see the stains so badly then. 
The ancient Romans used a big swab stick, and kept it rinsed in a bucket - we can do better than THAT I'll wager...... 

Worse comes to worse, the hands are there - "In with the right, out with the left!"


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Bigdog57 said:


> Worse comes to worse, the hands are there - "In with the right, out with the left!"


Is that something like "wax on, wax off"?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Allen idaho commented on this in a thread awhile back, it got pretty wild, shows how obsessive the Japanese are with toilet paper and personal hygiene products. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/toilet-paper-machine-2487/


----------



## tetvet (Nov 6, 2008)

*Don't be squeamish*

Keep a dish detergent bottle of soapy water by the toilet. Sit on the edge of the bathtub soap up a hand and swipe. Then rinse hand and butt scooping water from faucet. Takes awhile to get used to, but cheaper, cleaner, and more comfortable.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

tetvet, you're assuming there will still be water coming out of a faucet?

By that time I would expect things would be so primitive these "activities" would more likely be taking place outside, in an outhouse or latrine of some kind! 

Otherwise...yeah, that would work!


----------



## tetvet (Nov 6, 2008)

*No Plumbing*

The people of rural India would carry a pitcher of water for cleansing out to the fields and "fertilize" the land. For modesty, females would go before dawn or after dusk.


----------



## kerly87 (Apr 24, 2010)

We stock up on tp, too. But..I also have a supply of cloth ones. I purchased flannelet very cheap, cut it into 6 inch squares. I used pinking shears, that eliminates the need for hemming them. I figured if I need to use them, I can clean them outside in a pot (used only for that purpose) over an open fire and hang them on the line to dry. I have a small plastic swinging top trash can that will work fine to hold dirty ones. A little water and disinfectant in it will start the cleaning cycle and keep odors down.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*no t.p.?*

This has been a hilarious thread.

Imagine, TEOTWAWKI and no t.p. You can live without it, or you can add what you can afford space and financially and have one less misery, at least while the t.p. lasts.

I have consciously tried to monitor how much t.p. I use, and personally, it is a roll per week. If there are 19 people, and the relatively use 1 roll a week, that is a lot of t.p. to store.

What did Adam and Eve use? Or cave people?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> What did Adam and Eve use? Or cave people?


*I don't know about Adam and Eve or cavemen but here is an interesting read.*

What did people use before toilet paper? Well, just use your imagination: grass, leaves, fur, mussel shells, corncobs, stinging nettles... okay, maybe not that last, at least not more than once. The ancient Greeks used stones and pieces of clay; ancient Romans used sponges on the ends of sticks, kept in jugs filled with salty water. Mid-Easterners commonly used the left hand, which is supposedly still considered unclean in the Arabian region. Corncobs and pages torn from newspapers and magazines were commonly used in the early American West. The Sears catalogue was well-known in this context, and even produced such humorous spin-offs as the "Rears and Sorebutt" catalogue. The Farmer's Almanac had a hole in it so it could be hung on a hook and the pages torn off easily. Below is a more detailed list:

Newsprint, paper catalogue pages in early US
Hayballs, Scraper/gompf stick kept in container by the privy in the Middle Ages
Discarded sheep's wool in the Viking Age, England
Frayed end of an old anchor cable was used by sailing crews from Spain and Portugal
Medieval Europe- Straw, hay, grass, gompf stick
Corn cobs, Sears Roebuck catalog, mussel shell, newspaper, leaves, sand- USA
Water and your left hand, India
Pages from a book, British Lords
Coconut shells in early Hawaii
Lace was used by French Royalty
Public Restrooms in Ancient Rome- A sponge soaked in salt water, on the end of a stick
The Wealthy in Ancient Rome-Wool and Rosewater
French Royalty-lace, hemp
Hemp & wool were used by the elite citizens of the world
Defecating in the river was very common internationally
Bidet, France
Snow and Tundra Moss were used by early Eskimos

When Was Toilet Paper Invented


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Littlebit said:


> This brings back memorries of having to change my little sisters diaper and taking it to the toilet to rine the nasties off before it went in the wash. So glad thats over with, but if I had to rag and alot off bleach would do.
> Never thought of coffee filters. Their cheap to!


I can't even remember when cloth diapers were taken over by disposable--...we will soon pay for it ..the life of those things is centuries.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*My last ex*

*And don't ask... insisted on a bidet, seems she lived in Frog land a while.. and she used it to wash..then dried with a while wash cloth.. which wasn't messy since the water cleaned her off... I guess... seemed like a PITA to me.. but the washcloth idea has merits.. bucket of mild bleach water.. dump it into the washer and go for it... or in a wash tub and agitate with a plunger... there are a lot of way...AFTER the 40 ft trailer is empty of TP...

Also I think paper towels are a great thing...but over used in most homes..and cost a fortune compared to hand towels.. something to rethink.. *


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

lol! I haven't actually thought about running out of toilet paper as we have so much on hand. Plus, living in the country has it's benefits of a drip dry. hehe. I remember being at a friends house when in school and they ran out of toilet paper. She hollered at me to get some coffee filters...keep in mind that I was raised on the more moderate side of money...I couldn't believe that she was going to use filters. Now, it seems a more likely idea when ur in a bind and too far from the nearest store. As our coffee maker doesn't take paper filters, it may be a bit more complicated to use a wire basket. hahaha.

Anyways, I seen a post of old phone books. I can't believe I hadn't thought about that. *digs 3 phone books out of trash* lol! Assuming that when SHTF, there may not be running water, and using bleach water and a rag eventually eats the rag, I will def be sticking a few phone books in the bookshelf.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Sears & Robuck*



ashley8072 said:


> lol! I haven't actually thought about running out of toilet paper as we have so much on hand. Plus, living in the country has it's benefits of a drip dry. hehe. I remember being at a friends house when in school and they ran out of toilet paper. She hollered at me to get some coffee filters...keep in mind that I was raised on the more moderate side of money...I couldn't believe that she was going to use filters. Now, it seems a more likely idea when ur in a bind and too far from the nearest store. As our coffee maker doesn't take paper filters, it may be a bit more complicated to use a wire basket. hahaha.
> 
> Anyways, I seen a post of old phone books. I can't believe I hadn't thought about that. *digs 3 phone books out of trash* lol! Assuming that when SHTF, there may not be running water, and using bleach water and a rag eventually eats the rag, I will def be sticking a few phone books in the bookshelf.


Sears and Robuck

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My uncle said they used the Sears and Robuck catalog in the out house but the way it was laid out , you always got to the slick harness pages right at little green apple season !


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Pre 1950, we always counted on a new Sears,Montgomery Ward and Spiegel catalog coming to put in the out house every yr. does anyone remember the rolls of colored TP that came out in the middle 50s, pink,green,yellow and for a while some with different cartoon figures on them. PS, just save your dollars, that's all they'll be good for by then and I don't mean 2 quarters and 5 dimes.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Several more options...*



gypsysue said:


> Adding up our kids, their spouses, and our grandchildren, plus my husband (mosquitomountainman) and I, there are 19 of us.
> 
> How much TP would I have to store for...how many years? How much space would that take up?


Two options shown below.  Third picture caught gypsysue at the market! :


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well gonna be a while for the TP to run out....been putting it back for a LONG TIME.... Got around 2K rolls. Then I guess I would move to the 400 or so telephone books I have collected. Most have several hundred pages. 

After all that is gone, then I worry about it.....

Jimmy


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

BRING ON THE DUNG BEETLES!!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

efbur, cute pictures! Actually, I was being sarcastic asking how much I'd have to store for 19 of us (if all kids/spouses, and grandkids showed up) and where I'd store it all! 

Our funds are limited and I'll be darned if I'm going to try and store things like toilet paper! We don't even use TP right now. We use cloth squares made of old towels. Easier to wash than cloth diapers were. 

We also have a phone book collection in our outhouse for those who prefer 'paper'. One of our daughters and her husband are being thrifty. They pick up those free "Thrifty Nickle" newspapers and tear them into pieces and use them for TP (It's bagged, not flushed). Now, I mean. Not for "someday when TSHTF". Good way to save money for preps they'll actually need.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Booze, butts (smokes) and broads???
> 
> I have a family of 4 and am left handed... :surrender:I don't want to run out.


Hahaha! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Also, I find other Preppers' obsession with TP to be a bit off the charts. I barely have any TP stored...mostly because I'm broke and I'm making cloth squares to set aside for the dirty work in the event of shtf. Just got to figure out how to maintain clean disinfected cloth TP if I ever decide to bug in at my apartment. :scratch

I'll stock up more TP once a bit more money rolls in...don't want the FH to complain more then he already does. Heaven forbid he'd have to rough it! :2thumb: :gaah: Lol!


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

truthfulwon said:


> What happens when the toilet paper runs out? Have you asked yourself what you will do? Stores are out and you have used your last roll. Do you have a back up plan? Here are a few suggestions.
> 
> I read somewhere that a person suggested have your own set of rubber gloves. And use a sponge one that doesn't have the rough scrubbing side of course.(LOL) Have a bucket and a spray water bottle. You spray the sponge with water and use it to clean yourself with also you can use the spray bottle to clean the area. You use the bucket to wringe and squeeze the waste off. Clean off the sponge for next person. I myself would have separate sponges if I had to resort to that. But you get the picture. But it seems more sanitary than other ways. And does make sense.
> 
> ...


My great grandmother used to talk about when her parents were kids, there would be a hook in the outhouse with several rags hanging on it. There was a can outside the outhouse. When they finished with the rag they threw it in the can and would wash the rags out later and let them dry behind the outhouse. Kind of like cloth diapers with babies I guess. :surrender:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

bbkaren said:


> I think if the TP is gone, so will the napkins and paper towels be...
> 
> I read once before a post from someone who's keeping a stack of old phone books, and that makes sense to me. Doesn't take up much storage space and is fairly thin paper.
> 
> In a crisis situation, I'd like to postpone hand-washing (especially adult) doodoo out of washcloths and sponges for absolutely as long as possible!


Yea, the lawyer section in the yellow pages alone would last for years!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Well gonna be a while for the TP to run out....been putting it back for a LONG TIME.... Got around 2K rolls. Then I guess I would move to the 400 or so telephone books I have collected. Most have several hundred pages.
> 
> After all that is gone, then I worry about it.....
> 
> Jimmy


You need a life!


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

With 1,750 rolls of tp in stock there is now sponge for me......


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

After reading all the posts, I think I'll buy up those hand towels you see at yard sales that no one wants; cut up into squares and hem them; they will be great to have on hand after I use up my small supply of tp and coffee filters. I have a double wash tub and wringer for washing them too.

By the way there are 700 filters to one package; you can buy them at COSTCO for only two or three dollars.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

How about saving all your old bed sheets and pillow cases, they can be tossed and burned, You can get them cheep at yard sales as most people won't use used bedding


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

tetvet said:


> Keep a dish detergent bottle of soapy water by the toilet. Sit on the edge of the bathtub soap up a hand and swipe. Then rinse hand and butt scooping water from faucet. Takes awhile to get used to, but cheaper, cleaner, and more comfortable.


WOW Thats some cold water, everythings a puckerin up....


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Bidet people, a bidet.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is always cactus pads but they aren't quite like Charmin!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

My Grandpaw said they used corn cobbs.

You needed two red cobbs and one white cobb.

First you used a red one and then you used the white one, to see if you needed another red one !


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

We're like some others here have posted. Due to several auctions at closed stores We've got plenty of TP stored. I figured it up several months ago and using an average of 3 rolls a week ( we never use that much but...) we have enough to last around 34 years.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

101airborne said:


> We're like some others here have posted. Due to several auctions at closed stores We've got plenty of TP stored. I figured it up several months ago and using an average of 3 rolls a week ( we never use that much but...) we have enough to last around 34 years.


Your response had the perfect format - it pulls you along and then BAM! the punchline - 34 years of TP stored. That was funny.

I went and measured the dimensions of a 15 pack of TP -20" x13" x 4 1/2"

Your 34 year supply would require 357 of such packs. If you stacked them 4 high, a tad lower than an 7' ceiling, and 7 packs across and 13 packs deep, then you have a 8' x 5' vault just for TP supplies.

I sure hope your treasure isn't stored next to a water heater because if that room gets flooded, well, soggy TP is a sad sight to behold.

Cheers.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

At the moment I have about 9 months of tp stored, and plan on getting more in the near future. But, just in case we do run out there is a wash basin and a rag near by.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Cut a standard washrag in quarters. Dampen it and put it in a pint Ziploc. Wipe your ass and wash it out the next time you get water.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm sure quite a few Grandpaw's used corncobs but the shucks work too. You can score some points with the "Greenies", while you're at it, they're a renewable resource!



BillM said:


> My Grandpaw said they used corn cobbs.
> 
> You needed two red cobbs and one white cobb.
> 
> First you used a red one and then you used the white one, to see if you needed another red one !


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Hate to help revive an old thread Davarm, but I'll take a swipe  at it.
With space at a premium in my apartment, it's not hard to imagine just how many 'squares' of tissue are contained in a stack of 13 phonebooks or more. All in less than 1 square foot of space....


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Cut a standard washrag in quarters. Dampen it and put it in a pint Ziploc. Wipe your ass and wash it out the next time you get water.


Remember to wash it AFTER you filled your water bottles and up stream from the Mother-in-laws camp.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I saw an interesting blog yesterday on this very topic... The solution was IMO kind of ingenious... The blogger has taken a weed sprayer hand pump, taken the nozzle cut and bent it into a "u" type shape... Making a hand pump bidet. Then cut up clothes to wipe the wetness way, which are put in a closed container that has water, a little detergent and bleach in it until time to wash the rags separately....


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Bobbb said:


> Your response had the perfect format - it pulls you along and then BAM! the punchline - 34 years of TP stored. That was funny.
> 
> I went and measured the dimensions of a 15 pack of TP -20" x13" x 4 1/2"
> 
> ...


Actually it along with some other preps are currently stored in a temp controlled storage facility 3/4 of a mile from here. It's a 12'X24' bin. In a sercre facility. One auction I went to everybody was bidding on food, fixtures, and about everything else. I bought 20 cases of the wrapped single rolls 100 rolls per caes for like $5 a case. No body else was interested. Same sale I bought (i think) 30 case of incadecent light bulbs 60w to 100w for 10 a case. Bought more at several more auctions anywhere from 5 cases to 30 cases at a time.Shuld have seen the looks I got going down the road with my truck and 12' open trailer loaded with cases and cases of nothing but TP! Down side was wife was pi$$ed at me for two weeks because she couldn't put her jeep in the garage cause it was stacked with toilet paper, until I could find and move it to a storage building. 
I am currently looking at 40' connex boxes to put a couple at the BOL to store it and other stuff.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a buddy that was stationed in Germany in the early 60s.

He used to trade T P from the P X to his landlord for Shnapps.

The German T P was like sand paper.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We got 400 rolls for 4 adults. I expect us to have toilet paper long after our food runs out.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

On a side note hotel supply stores are great places to buy cases of toilet paper for cheap. You can also buy other amenities like soap, toothpaste, etc. by the case as well as bulk blankets and towels.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

ras1219como said:


> On a side note hotel supply stores are great places to buy cases of toilet paper for cheap. You can also buy other amenities like soap, toothpaste, etc. by the case as well as bulk blankets and towels.


I think they grade the stuff by grit like sand paper. :laugh:
I don't want to store paper products because I've seen book mites, silver fish and other things infest paper.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

I have about 3 months worth of TP, tissues and paper towels. If I can't restock the TP in 3 months, we are switching to cloth.


----------

